# attach to forks with string



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

anyone attach bands to the fork with string, how do you do it?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

check out a tutorial by chepo 69 on the band or tubes section or modification section he is a real artist


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Not that I know of.

It's not a particularly strong method. Rubber however is self tightening and been proven time and time again to work.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> check out a tutorial by chepo 69 on the band or tubes section or modification section he is a real artist


Actually good point, however Chepo serves his bands on, not just ties them with a knot.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I found this thread the other day when I had the same question. It appears there's a number of people that attach bands with string (or facsimile). - John

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3203-string-for-tying-on-bands/?hl=%2Bterry13111%2C+%2B2010#entry32443


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As a lad, we always used string to attach bands ... we just did not know any better, nor did we have small rubber bands to use as an alternative. If you are going to use string, it is important that your fork tips be grooved. The string compresses the band into the groove, and that helps to hold the band against the draw. When the rubber is stretched, it gets much thinner, which in effect makes the string tie looser. If your forks are not grooved, then it is too easy for the bands to slip out from beneath the string ties. If you have thin strips of rubber or small rubber bands, you will be much safer using those as ties.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

I referenced the wrong thread in my post #5 above....it shoud have been this one. Sorry about my mistake. - John

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22657-tying-latex-bands-with-twine-or/


----------

